
How to Securely Allow Users to Upload Files (PHP) - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/10/how-securely-allow-users-upload-files
======
vgallur
Another approach: [http://nullcandy.com/php-image-upload-security-how-not-to-
do...](http://nullcandy.com/php-image-upload-security-how-not-to-do-it/)

~~~
sarciszewski
The advice in the NullCandy article is entirely Apache dependent, while the
advice in the Paragon article works regardless of your chosen webserver.

